# It's Coming!!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes!! It's true!!!

Spring IS coming!!!!

The Otter was back 2 nights ago, the Red Wing Blackbirds were singing in the trees yesterday morning, our first flock of Geese flew in this morning & the ducks came out to greet them, and the temp is soaring to 60* again today. Temps will drop again this weekend but - hey - these are all gaurenteed signs of Spring at Wolfwood!!!

Hang on all you N'easterners....it'll be here soon!!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We know it is Spring down here in Texas, too, because we're sneezing, our eyes are burning, noses are running and there is yellow pollen on the cars! Ahhh, Spring!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

And here in the beautiful Northwest, the cherry trees are in bloom, and we hit 70 in Portland on Sunday.
Time to load 'em up, and head 'em out!

Rollin', rollin' rollin',
Get them Outbacks rollin'...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Darn...I have to fly to San Diego on Sat and won't be back unitl Wed. Looks like this weekend would have been a good time to dewinterize.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> And here in the beautiful Northwest, the cherry trees are in bloom, and we hit 70 in Portland on Sunday.
> Time to load 'em up, and head 'em out!
> 
> Rollin', rollin' rollin',
> ...


I have this strange urge to burn a Bowtie brand into my computer screen....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Leaving tomorrow for the TEXAS SPRING Rally -- had allt of rain for the last three days so the San Marcos river should be great at PECAN Park ..

Temp are in the upper 70's and nights in the lower 50's...

So this is officially our three days of SPRING before summer hits


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Leaving tomorrow for the TEXAS SPRING Rally -- had allt of rain for the last three days so the San Marcos river should be great at PECAN Park ..
> 
> Temp are in the upper 70's and nights in the lower 50's...
> 
> So this is officially our three days of SPRING before summer hits


Save us a spot..we don't get there til Friday!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Last night the low was 44... Today 76!!!!!!!!!! Gotta love it....









Still looking for a couple more snowstorms till spring is here though... It generally goes from winter to summer about May 1st...

Carey


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Nope. It's been here for weeks.

Outside Phal's are budding









Salsa garden went in two weeks ago. Tomato's, Habenero Peppers, Bells, Cilantro(onions and garlic went in in October).










MMMMMMMMMMM. Black bean and corn salsa. It burns at both ends.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great sign Judi








I have also notice the geeseare moving now
Can't Wait

Don


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Visual Contact!!

We saw Spring all the way from Orlando to Birmingham today. Headed to Peoria for a photographic class I'm taking on Saturday. Hope I don't see Winter, I'm allergic! Bought 12" tomato plants before I left FL.









Jim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We still have the white stuff on the ground but it is starting to melt.

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We still have the white stuff on the ground but it is starting to melt.


You mean you guys are above 32?

That's great!









Mark


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Judy,

Did you know that a "bowtie" in car speak is a Chevy. I would just love to see a Chevy emblem on your computer or anywhere at Wolfwood.

Mike C


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Judy,
> 
> Did you know that a "bowtie" in car speak is a Chevy. I would just love to see a Chevy emblem on your computer or anywhere at Wolfwood.
> 
> Mike C


Yes, Mike....but thanks for the education, anyway







Wasn't it the Chevy emblem that they used to brand the Ponderosa map with on the lead-in to the show???? Oooooh, that Little Joe was a cutie.....but, at that age, I dreamed of owning his horse!









By the way, smart guy! I grew up in Chevy's - even owned a few in my days. Been there, done that, NOT going back!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

84*Here today great Camping Weather









willie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

willie226 said:


> 84*Here today great Camping Weather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually made it to 65* here in Nothern MA!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seem like we're going to be reading less from some of our friends in the South, as they begin their camping season.

Hope to join them soon!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

By the time I drove the 1 1/2 hrs North to home tonight....it was 75* (at 8:00PM)!!!!!! It was just starting to rain a bit and the world had that wonderful sweet smell of cool rain on warm (!) soil. We enjoyed a beer on the screen porch and soaked it in! AHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> By the time I drove the 1 1/2 hrs North to home tonight....it was 75* (at 8:00PM)!!!!!! It was just starting to rain a bit and the world had that wonderful sweet smell of cool rain on warm (!) soil. We enjoyed a beer on the screen porch and soaked it in! AHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Rub it in...rub it in....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> By the time I drove the 1 1/2 hrs North to home tonight....it was 75* (at 8:00PM)!!!!!! It was just starting to rain a bit and the world had that wonderful sweet smell of cool rain on warm (!) soil. We enjoyed a beer on the screen porch and soaked it in! AHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Rub it in...rub it in....















[/quote]
HEY!! I'm in NH! Its not even 'sposed to be 50* here yet (and won't be, again, for some time). Weren't you guys out there in Orgun bragging (not too long ago, if I recall) that it really doesn't get all that cold out there...hhhhhmmmmmm???????


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> By the time I drove the 1 1/2 hrs North to home tonight....it was 75* (at 8:00PM)!!!!!! It was just starting to rain a bit and the world had that wonderful sweet smell of cool rain on warm (!) soil. We enjoyed a beer on the screen porch and soaked it in! AHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Rub it in...rub it in....















[/quote]
HEY!! I'm in NH! Its not even 'sposed to be 50* here yet (and won't be, again, for some time). Weren't you guys out there in Orgun bragging (not too long ago, if I recall) that it really doesn't get all that cold out there...hhhhhmmmmmm???????
[/quote]

It's not the low temps...it's the constant rain. Don't get me wrong a nice rain storm is a nice change of pace while camping, but 7/24 just isn't a great time.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> By the time I drove the 1 1/2 hrs North to home tonight....it was 75* (at 8:00PM)!!!!!! It was just starting to rain a bit and the world had that wonderful sweet smell of cool rain on warm (!) soil. We enjoyed a beer on the screen porch and soaked it in! AHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Rub it in...rub it in....















[/quote]
HEY!! I'm in NH! Its not even 'sposed to be 50* here yet (and won't be, again, for some time). Weren't you guys out there in Orgun bragging (not too long ago, if I recall) that it really doesn't get all that cold out there...hhhhhmmmmmm???????
[/quote]

It's not the low temps...it's the constant rain. Don't get me wrong a nice rain storm is a nice change of pace while camping, but 7/24 just isn't a great time.
[/quote]
Would it make you feel better to know that it's raining here now...and we're under Winter Storm Advisory for tomorrow? Yup! Gotta love NE weather!!! NOTHING dull about it!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok, well it was 80 here today and looks like more beautiful temps for the entire weekend and Yes, we are going camping this weekend!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Chabbie1 said:


> Ok, well it was 80 here today and looks like more beautiful temps for the entire weekend and Yes, we are going camping this weekend!


No need to get ugly about it...


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sorry, didn't mean to get ugly. Just that we are very excited about taking the OB out for its 2nd trip!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chabbie1 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to get ugly. Just that we are very excited about taking the OB out for its 2nd trip!


Enjoy it! We're just jealous we can't get out now.

Soon....very soon!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It came....it saw....it left....

National Weather Advisory (beginning tonight): Winter Storm Warning for up to 15" of white stuff over the next 2 1/2 days


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah they are calling for 6-8" here. I was so hoping for spring.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Yeah they are calling for 6-8" here. I was so hoping for spring.


Keep the faith, girlfriend. Its March - it can't be long now


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I want to thank you Wolfie you just had to say spring was coming didn't you. Now we might get some snow. I've managed to keep the Ariens locked away in the shed all year and I would like it to stay there.

John


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

I know how you feel. We are under a storm advisery for tommorrow. Im working tommorrow evening so it looks like I might be sleeping at the hospital for the night since Im on call after midnight till saturday morning. Just when everything was starting to melt







. If we are lucky we will be camping in mid may since my new tv will be in in 6-8 weeks


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

78 F here yesterday, some snow still on the ground








Now forecasting up to 6 to 10 inches of snow.. some stations say 3 to 5, others 4 to 8


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

happycamper said:


> 78 F here yesterday, some snow still on the ground
> 
> 
> 
> ...


78 and snow on the ground? eh?


----------

